# Looking for Donnagel



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

Until recently, I was able to get donnagel over-the-counter; no more. I have a prescription for donnatal but prefer the liquid donnagel. I have some problems with the donnatol, but not the donnagel and this does the job. Can't find it anymore and I've checked all the pharmacies in my area. Do you have it in your area? Perhaps I can have it shipped to me, assuming the cost is not too prohibitive. Thanks for your help. Phyllis


----------

